

SXSX official schedule page is down :(   come on guys... - etewiah
http://schedule.sxsw.com/

======
etewiah
At least you can see which bands will be at SXSW here (even if the schedule
details aren't quite up to date yet):

[http://gigsounder.com](http://gigsounder.com)

